# Collyrium



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I found something at the store called Eye Drops Collyre by Clear Eyes(the brand, I guess)
Is that the same thing? I also see boric acid as one of the ingredients. It says that it removes redness , soothes, and moisturizes.

By the way: here's the list of ingredients:

naphazoline hydrochloride .012% w/v
benzalkonium chloride
boric acid
disodium edetate
glycerin
purified water
sodium borate

Many of these are in the Fresh Eyes but some are not.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

No, that's not it. Sorry. I find Fresh Eyes at the drug store. Maybe Walmart has it too.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

But does it work the same way? I couldn't find Fresh Eyes anywhere!







I've tried walmart, shoppers... all the drugs store around... stupid canada!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> But does it work the same way? I couldn't find Fresh Eyes anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Angela,

I'm also in ontario, they do not sell that here and I don't think you can order it.. It is not regulated here yet. I looked for it my self... but I belive the one you have you can use it. I also used it on chelsey and she was fine with it. You can also contact your vet and ask them they can provide you with somthing and it not expensive..


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks! I tried the one I have with Pudding and it works sooo great. His face has been white and dry for a day now. I can't believe it! The angelsglow makes him stain free but his face still gets very wet.. The eye drops does it! I think he feels better too.


----------

